

The Wellness Warrior, Jess Ainscough, Has Passed Away - thret
http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2015/02/27/the-wellness-warrior-jess-ainscough-has-passed-away/

======
vince_refiti
Just read the Wikipedia entry for Gerson therapy. It is one of the most
idiotic things I have ever read.

~~~
thret
Snake oil sells almost as much as sex does, unfortunately.

